# Hot Tip on 5th terminal (208V) meters:



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I put in a 6 gang meter socket today (Milbank) that needed a 5th terminal for each meter, since it was fed from a downtown network secondary (208V, single phase). Because of the bussbar orientation in many horizontal ganged meter sockets, the only place for the 5th terminal accessory to plug in is at the 6 o'clock position in each gang. The actual kilowatt-hour meters for 5 terminal meters have the 5th prong factory installed at the 9 o-clock position. This might seem like it would never work, but the hot tip is that the 5th terminal on the actual kilowatt-hour meter is relocatable from the 9 o-clock position to the 6 o-clock position with nothing more than a screwdriver, and it only takes a minute per meter. The PoCo supplied me with 2 GE, 2 Westinghouse, and 2 ABB meters, and they all had the ability to relocate teh 5th terminal to accomodate the meter socket. Just a tip to file away in the back of your mind if you ever run into this. The lineman was trying to tell me I would have to get a different style meter socket until we figured out that you can just move the 5th terminal on the kilowatt-hour meters very easily. They're set up to do that.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I never knew that. We rarely handle the meters themselves so I really wouldn't have the opportunity to see. 

I always see the 5th jaw horizontally at 9 o'clock if it's there.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I never knew that. We rarely handle the meters themselves so I really would have the opportunity to see.


The PoCo's in my area really spoil us electricians. When they come back to retap, it's often earlier than I told them I wanted them back. If I'm far enough along, they'll normally retap and just leave me the meter(s) and seal(s) to put in myself. The only reason I got involved with moving the 5th terminals on the meters today is because the lineman was wigging out and getting ready to call someone official on the radio that would tell me that the big honking meter can I just installed (which was on their approved list) would have to be changed out to a different one. That's when I noticed that the 5th terminal on the actual meter is designed to be relocatable. They must have had to scrounge up some 208 volt meters, since I needed 6 and they provided three different brands of meters (GE, Westinghouse, ABB). They were all designed to be relocatable, which makes me think that all brands are probably that way.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey MD , thanks for passing the info i will keep my eyes open on that one as well..

normally it will be on 9 oclock postion as well for my area but good to know it can be moveable to 6 oclock as well 


thanks again for good tip :thumbup: 

Merci , Marc


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> they'll normally retap and just leave me the meter(s) and seal(s) to put in myself.


Well, I guess this has happened a few times. 
For straight single family resi I do pull and replace the meter myself, but ONLY one family dwellings. So I never come across fifth jaw meters on those jobs.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

The power boys never let us handle the meters. They even sent out a letter to the electrical contractors in this area that anyone caught removing a meter or plugging one back in would be sent a fine through the mail. I am glad to know that those terminals are relocatable though. w have a list of approved equipment, and I can just imagine setting one up and having the poco reject it even if it was on their list. They like to do that here it seems. Always trying to find a reason to give us contractors some grief


----------

